# looking forward to



## Sidjanga

שלום.

 (חפשתי אבל לא מצאתי שרשור על זה)

איך אומרים בעברית "I am looking forward to seing you on (this/next) Saturday"?
אני חושבת (!) שאם אומרים "אני שמח(ה) לראות אותך", זה רק בשביל עכשיו, למשל אפשר לומר "אני שמחה לראות אתכם פה בפורום (עכשיו, או בדרך כלל)", נכון?

 אפשריכול להיות  שצריך עתיד במשפט שאני רוצה לומר? 

"אני שמחה לראות אותך בשבת", זה רוצה לומר אומר שאני שמחה לראות אותך כל שבת - או כל שבת שניה -, או (אולי גם) בשבת הבאה?
__________________________
נ.ב.: אפשר לומר "זה רוצה לומר ש..."?​


----------



## Tamar

> ?אני חושבת (!) שאם אומרים "אני שמח(ה) לראות אותך", זה רק בשביל עכשיו, למשל אפשר לומר "אני שמחה לראות אתכם פה בפורום (עכשיו, או בדרך כלל)", נכון


בהחלט נכון



> יכול להיות שצריךאפשר שצריך עתיד במשפט שאני רוצה לומר?





> נ.ב.: אפשר לומר "זה רוצה לומר ש..."?


לא. אפשר לומר: כלומר, אני שמחה לראות אותך...

או: זה אומר ש... - וזה יותר רווח היום בדיבור. אני בטוחה שיהיו פה עוד הצעות, פשוט אין לי כרגע...

"אני שמחה לראות אותך בשבת" 
לא אומר כל שבת ובטח שלא כל שבת שניה, המצב היחידי בו אפשר לומר את המשפט הזה הוא אם כבר קבעת עם מישהו לשבת הקרובה.
אם את רוצה לומר I'm looking forward to seeing you on Saterday
אז: אני מצפה לראות אותך ביום שבת
 שוב, אני בטוחה שיהיו פה עוד הצעות​


----------



## amikama

tamar said:


> אם את רוצה לומר i'm looking forward to seeing you on saterday
> אז: אני מצפה לראות אותך ביום שבת
> שוב, אני בטוחה שיהיו פה עוד הצעות


 
מצטרף להצעה של תמר - אני חושב שהתרגום שלה הוא די מדויק. אבל אם כבר - אפשר לומר גם:
*אשמח לראות אותך ביום שבת*
(למרות שמשמעות המשפט הזה היא קצת אחרת מאשר במקור.)


----------



## jupiter13

I tend to agree with the replies above.


----------



## Sidjanga

תודה רבה לכם על כל ההצעות וההסברים! 

כן,  כבר (כמעט) קבעתי עם מישהו לשבת הקרובה.

אז, אם הבנתי נכון, במצב הזה אפשר לומר או "אני שמחה לראות אותך ביום שבת" (בשביל לאשר (?) את זה),
או גם "אני מצפה לראות אותך ביום שבת הזה."

ולומר "אשמח לראות אותך ביום שבת" אומר - למעשה - שאני עוד לא שמחה עכשיו, אבל שאשמח
ברגע הזה ביום שבת כשאראה* אותך ?

______________________
*I will see (?)


----------



## amikama

sigianga said:


> תודה רבה לכם על כל *ה*הצעות וההסברים!​
> 
> כן, כבר (כמעט) קבעתי עם מישהו לשבת הקרובה.​
> אז, אם הבנתי נ*כ*ון, במצב הזה אפשר לומר או "אני שמחה לראות אותך ביום שבת" (בשביל לאשר (?) את זה),
> או גם "אני מצפה לראות אותך ביום שבת הזה."​
> ולומר "אשמח לראות אותך ביום שבת" אומר - למעשה - שאני עוד לא שמחה עכשיו, אבל שאשמח
> ברגע הזה ביום שבת כשאראה* אותך ?​



אם קבעת עם מישהו לשבת הקרובה, המשפט "אני שמחה לראות אותך ביום שבת" לא מתאים כאן כי הוא לא מדבר על השבת הקרובה אלא על מצב כללי, על מה שאת מרגישה כשאת רואה אותו בשבתות. או שיכול להיות מצב שבו את שמחה לראות אותו בשבת, אבל בימי ראשון את לא שמחה לראות אותו... 

"אני מצפה לראות אותך ביום שבת" - עשוי להישמע קצת פורמלי וחסר רגש. מורה למשל יכולה לומר משפט כזה לתלמיד שלה.

"אשמח לראות אותך ביום שבת" - זה המשפט המקובל והטבעי לומר כשקובעים פגישה עם מישהו ורוצים לראות אותו. המשפט הזה לא אומר בהכרח ש*עכשיו* את לא שמחה, כי הוא לא מדבר על ההווה אלא על העתיד. הוא רק אומר שכשתראי אותו בשבת - תשמחי.


מקווה שהסברתי את עצמי ברור...


----------



## Sidjanga

הסברת את עצמך מצוין, ממש ברור.
הבנתי את הכל (אפילו אני!)

תודה רבה, וגם על התיקונים.

סופשבוע טוב לכוכם!


----------



## JIM*

לשון עתיד עדיפה בקונטקסט הזה. *אשמח לראותך בשבת*. נשמע לי מוזר שמחה לראותך בשבת. שמחה זה בלשון הווה והשבת במשפט שלך עדיין לא הגיעה. נראה לי מתאים יותר "אשמח". שנית, נראה לי שהתרגום המתאים יותר הוא "*מצפה לראותך בשבת*" ולא שמחה לראותך.​


----------



## Sidjanga

תודה, jim.

אפשר שהתרגום המתאים והמדויק ביותר של הכותרת של השרשור הזה האו באמת "(אני) מצפה לראות אותך \ לראותך בשבת", קדם כל כי נראה לי שבאנגלית המשפט הזה האו בעצם די פורמלי אם אומרים את זה לחבר\ה, ואמרתם לי שמשהו דומה קורה* גם עם המשפט הזה בעברית.

(*אפשר לומר את זה?)

אז, אני חושבת שהמשפט "אשמח לראות אותך \ לראותך** בשת" האו קרוב לוודאי המשפט ההכי טוב בקונטקסט הזה (וקרוב לוודאי גם הרבה יותר מתאים מהמשפט האנגלי.  ).

**תמיד אפשר פשוט להוסיף "ך" (או גם "י", "ו", "ה",...) במקום לומר "... אותך\אותי\אותו\אותה\...?

סופשבוע טוב!​


----------

